# Grey colour fridge cover vents for winter



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have just taken delivery (7/4/11) of a new Bolero 630PR, and would like to know where i can purchase the grey winter fridge vents. All i can see is white & cream colour at the accessory shops.

Thanks peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If owt like Hymer you have to order through your supplier/dealer
BUT to be honest you'll use them so little why not just use whatever for those really cold occasions OR if it's that important spray paint a set. The grey will be PRICEY
PLASTIKOTE spray is very good for this but not too thickly applied

Is it regular size Dometic you want or the bigger ones?


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
I was told by a stallholder at the last Lincoln show that grey ones aren't available through the aftermarket so I bought the cream ones and spray painted them with a can of grey bumper paint from a local motor factors.

Not a perfect match but ok for the few times we go away in the winter

Steve


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

I got mine from the Dealer when I got the van new they was around £16 for the set.  I always fit them during the year to keep out rain and washing water and such like.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

poleman said:


> I got mine from the Dealer when I got the van new they was around £16 for the set.  I always fit them during the year to keep out rain and washing water and such like.


And what colour are yours?


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I've never seen them for sale - any clues? I'm after plain old vanilla!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

IanA said:


> I've never seen them for sale - any clues? I'm after plain old vanilla!


Is that a new request or do you mean
CREAM


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

Mine are grey, Same grey as the vents. 8)


----------

